
SynapseLife Taking eBay Exit (i.e. SynapseLife Taking Exit On eBay) - JMiao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/23/synapselife-taking-ebay-exit/
======
JMiao
All I have to say is that is one awful name.

